# Sacramento Sheriff Officer Involved Shooting 01-18-2021



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a hard one to watch.






At 10:07 p.m. on January 18, 2021, Sacramento County Sheriff's Office Deputies saw an occupied vehicle in a parking lot near Arden Way and Avondale Avenue that matched the description of a vehicle involved in a Theft series. Deputies initiated contact with the single occupant of the vehicle and were able to identify the subject as being on active parole. The subject became uncooperative and fled in his vehicle when deputies attempted to search the vehicle. A short pursuit ensued that terminated inside of the Cal Expo Complex located at 1600 Exposition Boulevard. The suspect vehicle became disabled after striking a concrete curb and a chain-link fence. Multiple patrol units gathered at the termination point to assist with the felony vehicle stop. Deputies gave several commands for the suspect to exit his vehicle but he refused. Deputies deployed less-lethal projectiles at the suspect vehicle's windows in an attempt to break them out and see inside. A K-9 handler deployed his K-9 into the back window of the vehicle at which time several shots were fired from within the vehicle. Two deputies and the canine were struck by the suspect's gunfire. Multiple deputies returned fire. The wounded officers were transported by deputies in patrol units to an area hospital. Deputy Adam Gibson, a 31-year-old, 6-year veteran of the department, was pronounced deceased at the hospital. A second deputy was stabilized and transported to a trauma center for further treatment. K-9 Riley also died at the scene. K-9 Riley was 5 years old and had been in-service with our office for 3 years. Fire arrived and pronounced the suspect deceased at the scene. Deputy Gibson leaves behind his wife Rachel Gibson, 9 month old child, his parents Doug and Sandee Gibson and several siblings. Deputy Gibson served in the United States Marine Corps and did two tours in Afghanistan. Since joining the department in 2014 he has worked in corrections, patrol and most recently a canine handler. Deputy Gibson received the Sheriff's Office Bronze Star for Bravery and a Major Incident Ribbon in 2018. The wounded deputy is 43 years old, a 13-year veteran of the sheriff's office and continues to convalesce at home. The Officer-Involved Shooting investigation will be conducted by the Sheriff's Professional Standards Division, which is standard practice for any officer-involved shooting. The Sacramento Police Department Homicide Division will investigate the remainder of the incident. Independent review of the officer-involved shooting will be conducted by the Sacramento County District Attorney's Office and the Inspector General. This investigation is still active. No further information is available at this time. The material being released has been identified as significant to this incident and includes radio traffic, in-car camera and aerial video as well as private surveillance. All videos being released have been minimally redacted to ensure the confidentiality and privacy of those involved. Audio redactions are signified by muted audio with no accompanying sound. This is an active investigation. The information provided in this video release is preliminary and subject to change as investigators learn more. Please visit the following YouTube link to view the Sheriff's Office Major Incident Public Briefing video: https://youtu.be/ER30MJtXkXw


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn! that is not good at all. Sad that the deputies and K-9 were shot by this jerk


----------

